# Can someone help with coat type?



## Ryleedm (Jun 13, 2015)

I am thinking of purchasing this pup, but really want to end up with a long coat adult or at least a longer medium coat adult. What type of coat do you anticipate this pup having? The hair behind her ears seem very fluffy. (The last 4 photos are not my own.)

Thank you!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

what are the parents? what does the breeder say?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Long coat


----------



## Ryleedm (Jun 13, 2015)

I believe that both parents are stock coat possibly plush stock coat. I'm new to the terminology. They said possibly a longer stock coat but I think it's being based off fluffiness not sure. I've tried to compare to other posts but none seem to be exactly like her.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My long coat female as a pup. Out of 2 stock coated parents.

Carma 2/28/13 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ryleedm said:


> I believe that both parents are stock coat possibly plush stock coat. I'm new to the terminology. They said possibly a longer stock coat but I think it's being based off fluffiness not sure. I've tried to compare to other posts but none seem to be exactly like her.


I, personally, don't see any floofy hair around the ears so my guess...and it's JUST a guess...would be a plush stock coat. If it's a good breeder then they'll know if there are any coated dogs in the pedigree.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Such a cute pup either way!


----------



## Ryleedm (Jun 13, 2015)

Thank you! She is currently 8 weeks if that helps as well gatordog do you have a grown pic of your pup so cute!!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

100% adorable.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryleedm said:


> Thank you! She is currently 8 weeks if that helps as well gatordog do you have a grown pic of your pup so cute!!


This is her at 2 years old

Carma vom Oz Haus, 2 years by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------

